
Ask HN: Can Artificial Intelligence be used to mine Ethereum faster? - heha37
Is that possible to improve mining eth hit rate with machine learning? Mine with AI faster?
======
malux85
No, it's not possible, because the hash algorithm is not predictable (by
design)

In order to mine some eth, you have to be able to solve the KECCAK-256 hash,
and the difficulty is modified by setting a number of prefixed 0's that have
to be present in the solution.

This is done by hashing strings, and eventually you will get an acceptable
hash, but there is not a predictable relationship between the input string and
the output hash, if there was, the entire process would be useless and
blockchains wouldn't work.

In order for AI to be able to make mining faster, the Deep network would have
to be able to take the hash and predict the input string, but this is
impossible

------
KhalPanda
I'm not sure how that would work, without breaking the encryption the mining
process relies on... but then it's not "faster", just "broken".

------
rrishi
No, it's not. You might want to look into the theory behind hash puzzles to
understand better why this is the case.

